# Thai okra-eggplant-tomato curry



## CWS4322 (Jun 21, 2011)

Thai Beef-okra-eggplant-tomato curry served over cous-cous (too lazy to make rice) with marinated cucumbers and fresh mango as sides. We already ate this (since my supper is the DH's lunch). The curry was very nice.

2 T oil
1 large onion (diced)
1 tsp mustard seed
3 c sliced okra
1 eggplant diced
2 tomatoes
1 c thinly sliced beef (I used rib steak that was hanging around)
1 c white wine (more or less)
1-2 tsp masala
3 t green curry paste
1-2 pods crushed cardamon
squeeze of lime juice
1 dried curry leaf (crumbled)
2 tsp fresh Thai basil
1 tsp fresh lemon mint
1 tsp fresh tarragon 

Saute the onion and mustard seed. Add the other ingredients except the meat. Saute the meat separately, add to veggie mix. Cook over med heat about 20-30 minutes until eggplant and okra are soft. The okra did not turn "gummy" btw. Adjust seasoning to taste. I served it over cous-cous (was originally going to be quinoa, but the quinoa was behind the cous-cous in the fridge, so grabbed that, besides which, we still don't have running water). 

I marinated the cucumbers last night

2 peeled and thinly sliced cukes
1 large onion, thinly sliced
Kosher salt
chilpolte chile powder
fennel seeds
sugar
white balsamic vinegar
some water 
Attached Thumbnails

 

If you don't want to include the meat, it is also good without meat.


----------



## The OutDoor Chef (Jun 21, 2011)

Looks really tasty CW.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jun 21, 2011)

Thanks--it was. I only added the meat this time (usually I make it as a vegetarian dish) because we didn't eat it on the weekend and it was there. I stopped at the produce market on Monday and a big bag of fresh okra was on the 50% off rack, along with the eggplant (my DH laughed because I zeroed in on the eggplant. If there had been s/one else reaching for it, things could've gotten ugly <g>).


----------



## NoraC (Jun 21, 2011)

Yum!


----------



## CookingMamaof2 (Jun 22, 2011)

Looks yummy!  Eggplant is one of my favorite veggies, but no one else in my house will eat it.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jun 22, 2011)

My DH is not a huge fan of eggplant--but he liked this.


----------



## CookingMamaof2 (Jun 22, 2011)

CWS4322 said:


> My DH is not a huge fan of eggplant--but he liked this.


 

Good to know. I'm going to put it on my menu for next week.


----------

